# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ασύρματη διασύνδεση Αθήνας – Δράμας – Θεσσαλονίκης

## 7bpm

Μας κοινοποιήθηκε το ενδιαφέρον του Ασύρματου Δικτυού Δράμας (DWN) για την ασύρματη διασύνδεση των δικτύων μας μέσο Χορτιάτη, Πηλίου, Βόρειας Εύβοιας, Χτυπά. 

Αποφασίσαμε, ως ΔΣ, ότι είναι στρατηγικής σημασίας η διασύνδεση μεταξύ των κοινοτήτων. Στις επόμενες δυο εβδομάδες θα διερευνήσουμε και θα επισκεφτούμε όλα τα πιθανά σημεία που έχουμε πρόσβαση, ως AWMN μέσο της συνεργασίας που έχουμε εξασφαλίσει με τον Σκάι αλλά και μέσο επικείμενης συνεργασίας με τον τηλεοπτικό σταθμό του Alpha για εγκατάσταση κόμβων μας σε πυλώνες τους καθώς και χορηγίες του εξοπλισμού από τον όποιο ενδιαφερόμενο.

Βάση της τεχνογνωσίας που έχουμε πλέον αποκομίσει για διασυνδέσεις μακρινών αποστάσεων με δυνατότητες ταχυτήτων από 70 έως 130 Mbps νιώθουμε πλέον σίγουροι ότι ήρθε η ώρα να διασυνδεθούν οι δυο μεγαλύτερες πόλης της Ελλάδας, μέσο των ενδιάμεσων κοινοτήτων. Τώρα ειδικά που η διασύνδεση μεταξύ Αθήνας και Πάτρας βρίσκετε στο τελευταίο βήμα υλοποίησης της.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα ανακοινωθούν σύντομα.

----------


## 7bpm

Edit: Mea Culpa
Θα ήθελα να διευκρινίσω ότι από δικό μου λάθος δεν είναι το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Θεσσαλονίκης (TWMN) που μας κοινοποίησε το ενδιαφέρον για την διασύνδεση αλλά το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Δράμας (DWN) που είναι ήδη συνδεδεμένο με το δίκτυο της Θεσσαλονίκης.

Διορθώθηκε το παραπάνω post. Ζήτω συγγνώμη για την παραπληροφόρηση.

----------


## klarabel

http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=363...700#post533700

----------

